# looking for 60cm c-c TSX



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

Inspired by the fella who was looking for a 57 cm, I thought I would try my luck. It must be a TSX and Century geometry. I think most TSX frames were Century geo so any leads?


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I cannot provide a frame for you but I just wanted to say that I have a Corsa Extra that is made of TSX tubes and I presume the geo is that of a Corsa Extra and not a Century.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Closest I can get you is a 59cm tt.

I have a 1991 TSX Century that's going on the market soon as I get up enough gumption.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

gomango said:


> Closest I can get you is a 59cm tt.
> 
> I have a 1991 TSX Century that's going on the market soon as I get up enough gumption.


PM sent.


----------

